# what causes valve tapping?



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

what are the main causes of valves starting to tap. mine are tapping pretty badly in my ga16de. im trying to decide if i need to replace just the head or the entire engine. 

is it possible that the valves just need adjusted since the motor had upwards of 140k on it?

my the oil pressure is low?how do i check my oil pressure? wouldnt that through a CEL....

could the bottom end of the motor cause any problems related to the tapping i am having?


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Being that the mileage is at 140K they may just need adjusted. I've never done that, though, so I don't know how, but I don't think you need to replace anything.

A CEL doesn't diagnose oil pressure.


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

I could be wrong, but...

DOHC engines have kinda noisy valvetrains.

I've noticed on the GA motor too that once you start doing things like intakes (The stock intake have silencers and whatnot on them) it makes the valve noise more pronounced.

You might want to have your valves adjusted, but this might be a non-issue.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

yeah, i think nissan engines are noisy in general. valve adjustment is really simple on older engines, like the e16, i did it in auto shop. unfotunately with the ga16, and probably most of the 90s nissan engines, its got a direct-acting drivetrain. so, instead of being able to get a ratchet and tighten down the valves, you have to use specialized shims. if you dont even know what im talking about, its not worth it to even look into doing it yourself. youre gonna have to pay someone that knows what theyre doing, and has access to the special shims. 

you dont need a new head or anything, just needs to be adjusted.


----------

